# vivarium for baby bearded dragon



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

what size or vivarium is ideal for a baby bearded dragon?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

TBH you're better off getting a full 4x2x2 viv and seperating it or something if he dont eat due to the space...saves you on having to keep buying vivs


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

thats ok i was going to buy a full size 1 but wasnt sure :lol2: what could i seperate it off with?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

baby beardies love space, when they're young they'll use all of it.. The only issue you might come across is live food 'escaping' from the beardie at feeding time because of the viv size... The easiest way to get around that is to pop the livefood in the fridge for about 5 minutes to slow it down


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I assume Beardies would also accept tong feeding? xD 

if you are gonna seperate it i guess....cardboard boxes or something? xD


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

so would a vx48 vivarium be ok cause some 1 said when the beardie grows up it may need more room


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i dunno the dimensions, you want a 4x2x2 for a single adult


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

48L x 18D x 21H (1220 x 470 x 525mm) thats its dimensions im not sure what that is in feet:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

4 x 1.5 x almost two feet. although it's not 4x2 it's fine, but i think they do a slightly bigger one.


----------



## scottinnes (May 23, 2011)

http://reptilekeeping.co.uk/complete-bearded-dragon-starter-kit-with-vx48-vivarium-p-4292.html

thats the 1 in the link but when he grows up il probably get a bigger 1 does it seem a good starter kit or no?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

looks good, but you might wanna shop around a little more, cause there might be some cheaper sets about


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

I have a 11 week old beardie in a 4x2x2 and he uses all the space. He catches the black crickets fine, they are slow. It's the brown ones that are fast little f*ckers! LOL

But yeah, pop them in the fridge first.


----------

